# Happy Hallowe'en



## Warrigal (Oct 30, 2014)

to all our American and Celtic friends


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks Warrigal!!!!!   ( your graphic didn't load for me  )


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks Warri!  Happy All Saint's Day on June 1st!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you DW.


----------



## Melody1948 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## ronaldj (Oct 30, 2014)

*Dread and Fear*​I looked out my window, afraid as Icould be…​There were creepy crawlers, the walkingdead coming after me….​They were coming up the driveway, allsorts of mayhem…​I cowered in the corner, frightenedso of them….​​Soon they’d be upon me, clawing atthe gate…​No place to run and hide, I would quicklymeet my fate…​They were getting closer by thesecond, right outside the door…​The end was very near, of that youcould be sure…​​Slowly I opened the entrance, shakingin my feet…​Was meet with screams of terror….”Heyit’s time for trick or treat?”​Ronald J. Curell​October 2014​​


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 30, 2014)

RadishRose said:


> Thanks Warrigal!!!!!   ( your graphic didn't load for me  )


Mine did, but it took like 30 seconds.  Try waiting a bit longer for it, that might work denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks Dame, all my sis and I are doing is watching some funny, old, spook flics, and probably eating all the candy we would normally give the kids, LOL!  No trick or treaters come up here I guess.  Most of the kids around here go to places like grocery stores, or Community Centers, and we have several, old Granges.  The churches also (some of them) have "alternative" fun for kids as they don't do halloween.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 30, 2014)

Halloween is a relatively new phenomenon over here but it being enthusiastically taken up by the kids and their parents. The shops are full of Halloween decorations and costumes but prudent parents who don't want their kids disappointed when they come door knocking leave a note in your letter box to give advance notice that they will be calling.

Last year I bought a cauldron filled with wrapped lollies and hubby was all Humph! Bah Humbug! Unaustralian!!! etc etc etc but this year he's the one buying lollies. He's converted but he still won't countenance Valentine's Day.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 30, 2014)

That sounds so fun, more like it was here back in the day  You and hubby have fun!  I used to love seeing the little ones in their lil costumes, some so cute and creative


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Warrigal (Oct 30, 2014)

Waiting on the kids now. 

We only have tricks this year - gummy eyeballs and aniseed sherbet bombs.


----------



## Ina (Oct 30, 2014)

Warri do you get to wear a scary costume?  Are you getten into the spooky spirit? :wave:


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 31, 2014)

No, but I'll have to throw a sheet over hubby if they come right now.

He is going out to be an umpire this evening at the bowls club. 
He's had his shower and changed his undies but he hasn't yet donned his bowls whites.

The sight of a large, tubby elderly man in his Y fronts and athletic singlet happily eating his meal at the kitchen table is too horrific for children of tender years. It certainly isn't much of a treat.


----------



## chic (Oct 31, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


>



Beautiful pic Seabreeze.


----------



## Justme (Oct 31, 2014)

I wish the trick or treat nonsense had never crossed the pond, we could well do without it.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 31, 2014)

BOO to you!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> No, but I'll have to throw a sheet over hubby if they come right now.
> 
> He is going out to be an umpire this evening at the bowls club.
> He's had his shower and changed his undies but he hasn't yet donned his bowls whites.
> ...



:lofl:


----------



## Twixie (Oct 31, 2014)

Well.here's me sitting with bags of sweets..etc..

Fully prepared for the first time..and no-ones coming..


----------



## Twixie (Oct 31, 2014)

Still no-one..looks like I'm going to have to eat all those sweeties myself..


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'll come over and help you Twixie


----------



## Twixie (Oct 31, 2014)

Ok loads of rubbish on TV..Most Haunted..some guy who takes away possessed items from a house..

It's hotting up!!...:zombie:


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 31, 2014)

How do you post .gif files twixie, can you help me?? It sounds fun at your place!!


----------



## Twixie (Oct 31, 2014)

nwlady said:


> How do you post .gif files twixie, can you help me?? It sounds fun at your place!!



Believe me nwlady....it is total rubbish..they go ghost hunting..ask if there is anyone there?

At the smallest noise..they all scream like banshees and run out...:dunno:


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 31, 2014)

LOL, sounds like some of the programs we get, like I think there's one called Ghost Hunters, LOL!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## oakapple (Nov 1, 2014)

Don't go to bed, without your head,
or you will quickly find,
When your'e fast asleep, upstairs it will creep, and shout
You've left me behind!


----------



## oakapple (Nov 1, 2014)

The things that go bump in the night,
Should not really give one a fright,
It's the hole in each ear, that lets in the fear,
That, and the absence of light!


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 1, 2014)

Spike Milligan. One of my favourite crazies.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 3, 2014)

Well, the Halloween Party we went to was pretty much a BUST!! It was at a place that mainly 21 to 40 yr. olds hang out, but we'd been there before when a band we know plays there. Anyway, got there and only about 20 people were in costumes. 

We were dressed as Darth Vader and a Stormtrooper. Two interesting costumes were: Hans Solo (one of the Security guys) and a couple dressed in Battlestar Galactica (tv show) Pilot costumes. A few people did want to take our picture, but not nearly like the year before. Then, a guy came in dressed in a complete Satin costume w/BIG wings, big horns on his head and big hands. He was pretty ugly.  The wings came out fully when he pushed a button. Couldn't believe how many people liked this costume! Camera's were really going off like mad! Some of the young girls even started to get into somewhat of a "sexy looking" pose with him and he had to stop them. And, here I thought Darth Vader was a popular/evil person, but not compared to old Satin! Only stayed for an hour and half. Music was extremely loud and Satin took over popularity. Next year we will go somewhere where our age bracket is. 

We were kind of disappointed since I had done quite a bit of "touchup" work on the costumes to make them look better. Spray paint and lacquer paint to make certain parts shiny and Velcro. Our costumes weren't that expensive, compared to the $800 to $1000 ones that basically don't need any work at all done to them.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 3, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, the Halloween Party we went to was pretty much a BUST!! It was at a place that mainly 21 to 40 yr. olds hang out, but we'd been there before when a band we know plays there. Anyway, got there and only about 20 people were in costumes.
> 
> We were dressed as Darth Vader and a Stormtrooper. Two interesting costumes were: Hans Solo (one of the Security guys) and a couple dressed in Battlestar Galactica (tv show) Pilot costumes. A few people did want to take our picture, but not nearly like the year before. Then, a guy came in dressed in a complete Satin costume w/BIG wings, big horns on his head and big hands. He was pretty ugly.  The wings came out fully when he pushed a button. Couldn't believe how many people liked this costume! Camera's were really going off like mad! Some of the young girls even started to get into somewhat of a "sexy looking" pose with him and he had to stop them. And, here I thought Darth Vader was a popular/evil person, but not compared to old Satin! Only stayed for an hour and half. Music was extremely loud and Satin took over popularity. Next year we will go somewhere where our age bracket is.
> 
> We were kind of disappointed since I had done quite a bit of "touchup" work on the costumes to make them look better. Spray paint and lacquer paint to make certain parts shiny and Velcro. Our costumes weren't that expensive, compared to the $800 to $1000 ones that basically don't need any work at all done to them.



There's always a show off CR!!...


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 3, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, the Halloween Party we went to was pretty much a BUST!! It was at a place that mainly 21 to 40 yr. olds hang out, but we'd been there before when a band we know plays there. Anyway, got there and only about 20 people were in costumes.
> 
> We were dressed as Darth Vader and a Stormtrooper. Two interesting costumes were: Hans Solo (one of the Security guys) and a couple dressed in Battlestar Galactica (tv show) Pilot costumes. A few people did want to take our picture, but not nearly like the year before. Then, a guy came in dressed in a complete Satin costume w/BIG wings, big horns on his head and big hands. He was pretty ugly.  The wings came out fully when he pushed a button. Couldn't believe how many people liked this costume! Camera's were really going off like mad! Some of the young girls even started to get into somewhat of a "sexy looking" pose with him and he had to stop them. And, here I thought Darth Vader was a popular/evil person, but not compared to old Satin! Only stayed for an hour and half. Music was extremely loud and Satin took over popularity. Next year we will go somewhere where our age bracket is.



I've been waiting for your report CR, sorry it was not as you expected.  The main thing is you both had fun and were good sports.  Next year, maybe you can WOW them with simplicity, in a clever new direction! Good Luck!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 3, 2014)

Next year will be the same costumes as this year.......Darth Vader and Stormtrooper. We feel that we paid enough money, and my own time/labor for costumes and improvements, that we will wear them again and again. 

And, btw, Meanderer, we had MUCH MORE fun last year (2013). That was a REAL costume party w/many people in costumes. There was an Iron Man, Bat Woman, Flo, and other great costumes at that one. That year my wife was in a Princess Leia costume. This year, we figured, that a Stormtrooper costume would be more appropriate to go with Darth Vader. She looked great in it, but apparently most of the people at this costume thing last Friday night either never heard of the Star Wars movies or were not fans at all.

My wife told me, "Don't worry, the next Star Wars movie comes out in Dec 2015 and the next Halloween is right before that. Our costumes will do better around an older crowd that remembers the Star Wars movies." Hope she is right!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 3, 2014)

CR, sorry your experience wasn't what you and the Mrs hoped for, you two deserved better especially with all the effort you put forth, so sorry to hear of your disappointment.

Here in my area, the yearly event is always a big hit as it was this year, people come from all over the world, we are a tourist area, so it can't help but be a big wonderful fun event and I had a blast as usual.

View attachment 10824 View attachment 10826


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 3, 2014)

I'd love to see photos of you costumes CR!!  Creepy how people like satanic stuff, yuck!

Twixie, you are hilarious, but right on, always a show-off, LOL!!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 3, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I'd love to see photos of you costumes CR!!  Creepy how people like satanic stuff, yuck!
> 
> Twixie, you are hilarious, but right on, always a show-off, LOL!!



Well Halloween is basically more about ghouls goblin and creepy fair, comic book fair is usually more for comic con, but all are welcome to come out in any time of costume without being negatively judged this time of year.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 3, 2014)

I hope you don't take offense April, you are one of my faves here on SF, but I just have to say this.  That word judgmental, or judging people, is so overused imo.  Because something is creepy to me, or not something I would participate in, does not mean I am judging.  I looked up the word to help explain my point:

judg·men·tal
ˌjəjˈmen(t)l/
_adjective_
adjective: *judgemental*
of or concerning the use of judgment.
"judgmental errors"

having or displaying an excessively critical point of view.
"I don't like to sound judgmental, but it was a big mistake"

synonyms:critical, censorious, condemnatory, disapproving, disparaging, deprecating, negative, overcritical, hypercritical "he's compulsively judgmental"





I don't see anyone here being "overly" or excessively anything.  I too believe people have a right to make their own choices, including costumes.  Maybe I am wrong, but I just hear that word so much, and it's usually if someone doesn't like something.  I know I went off track here from the topic so I won't do a discussion here, but it might be a good thread for us


----------



## oakapple (Nov 3, 2014)

CR....... you just can't compete with Satan you know! [so don't even try!]


----------



## AprilT (Nov 3, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I hope you don't take offense April, you are one of my faves here on SF, but I just have to say this.  That word judgmental, or judging people, is so overused imo.  Because something is creepy to me, or not something I would participate in, does not mean I am judging.  I looked up the word to help explain my point:
> 
> judg·men·tal
> ˌjəjˈmen(t)l/
> ...



No she didn't just school me.  

But true, sometimes I have foot mouth disease and don't mind being called out and I never hold a grudge when it happens.  But still, I'm calling you a meanie on this on .:tongue::bighug:


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 3, 2014)

:sorry:I'm so sorry, I really didn't mean to hurt your feelings April.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 3, 2014)

nwlady said:


> :sorry:I'm so sorry, I really didn't mean to hurt your feelings April.



:sorrow:  Seriously, it's ok.  You know we are cool, always.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 3, 2014)

Ok, thanks April


----------

